# Is Natural Balance Any Good?



## mewong (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there,

Summer has been eating Regal Lamb & Rice for large breed puppy since she was 3 months old (she is now 6 months old) because it was recommended by a pet shop I frequent. Lately, she has been picking at her food and sometimes, refused to eat.

But since I joined this forum and started reading some postings on food as well as checking http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com, I realised Regal is not recommended :uhoh:. As there are not many variety of good dog food in Malaysia, I decided on Natural Balance (NB) Ultra Premium as I couldn't find Canidae. I went out this afternoon to get a small pack to try it out. Summer seems to love it.

May I ask for your advice if NB is a good choice? 

Thanks.

Cheers,
Ming


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think it's a great food. I've fed it to my own dogs and although they are now raw fed, I still use the Natural Balance dog food rolls almost exclusively as training treats for my own dogs as well as client dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I researched it too and think it's a good food. I may still feed it if Nature's Variety's price goes up anymore! 
The reason I went with NV over NB is that NB has alot more calories.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

My dogs eat the Sweet potatoe/Deer or the one with fish... depends on my mood when I am at Petco

As a owner of a "sensitive" tummy pup, I love it. It is healthy and they love it


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Two of mine eat the low calorie Natural Balance dog food and love it. My young guy tries to eat it but he needs the extra calories as he is alot more active then them. And both of mine on it have lost some weight.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been using the NB lite (for the older and overweight dogs) and the NB sweet potato & fish (for the 2 who were itching alot - seems to have helped) and am pleased w/ it. Only con that I can find is it is a little pricey and feeding all of mine on it gets kind of tuff.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I feed my girls Natural Balance Duck & Sweet Potato, they both love it, and are doing great on it.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell loved the ultra formula, but the calories are too high for her low activity level. And she didn't like the reduced fat formula. But if she had a normal activity level she would probably still be on it.

We were very happy with it.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

All the dogs in Vito's guide dog program eat NB ultra premium! They all look beautiful and most do well on it. If they don't they eat NB lamb and rice. Vito eats the lamb and rice due to his stomach, and it's the first food that hasn't given him constant diarrhea.


----------



## mewong (Sep 10, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you everyone for your wonderful advice :dblthumb2. Much appreciated.

I went out last weekend to buy a small pack of NB Ultra to try it out. You know what, Summer LOVES it :yummy:. She couldn't stop eating. I didn't have to switch gradually at all. It's only the 2nd day and she is on NB completely .

Before NB, her stool was rather soft, sometimes mushy and had a strong smell but now, the stool is firm and almost odorless. It's great. I am happy.

I will now go back to that pet shop and get a BIG pack of NB .

Thanks again!


Cheers,
Ming


----------

